# Electrical wire through and under patio pavers



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

How about moving the cabana closer to the edge of the patio?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

All the pavers I have seen were tightly connected, but laying on a bed of sand.
try to pry one up with a shovel or other tool.

Since this cabana is not permanent, I cannot see installing a permanent power supply for it. They make solar power lights just for this purpose. It charges all day and stays lit at night.
They work great and they cost little. No wires either.


----------



## chuckp27 (Nov 30, 2011)

electures said:


> How about moving the camana closer to the edge of the patio?


Thought of that, but it needs to stay where it is.


----------



## chuckp27 (Nov 30, 2011)

J. V. said:


> All the pavers I have seen were tightly connected, but laying on a bed of sand.
> try to pry one up with a shovel or other tool.
> 
> Since this cabana is not permanent, I cannot see installing a permanent power supply for it. They make solar power lights just for this purpose. It charges all day and stays lit at night.
> They work great and they cost little. No wires either.


Yeah, after looking more, they appear to be on a bed of sand, but it seems like the outside edges have a little concrete - maybe to keep a nice edge. Anyways, I can wiggle one, but having a very hard time getting it out, and of course, I'm being cautious b/c I do not want to damage it. 

The cabana is permanent enough - we have no plans to move it for years to come. I don't care for solar lights, for a variety of reasons, but nonetheless the cabana has a very nice chandelier hanging from the middle of it that is very bright, and I can't find any decent solar chandeliers online. 

Any thoughts on getting the wire under the pavers?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Well you could dig down at the edge of the pavers, then dig in under them and see if there is a concrete base past the edge. If not, then just pop one up from below, but leave the edge pavers in place.

Perhaps you could use a bottle jack to pop the first paver up? Or maybe a "scissors jack" from a car.


----------



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

Convert the chandelier to low voltage using 12v light bulbs? And lay low voltage wiring from the lamp, under the pavers, to the outlet with a LV lighting transformer?

It would be the safest, easiest, and quickest way. You can even leave the wire exposed if you'd like. No conduit, nothin......although if you'd like to, you can. :laughing:


----------

